
Foreign Competition, Not Automation, Is Behind US Manufacturing Decline - marchenko
https://qz.com/1269172/the-epic-mistake-about-manufacturing-thats-cost-americans-millions-of-jobs/
======
api
It's stupidly obvious that this is the case, but data is always nice.

